
CSS usage on the web platform - robin_reala
https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/platform/usage/
======
narven
It would be much much useful, to show which ones are actually properly
supported by IE, probably would be less work.

------
coppolaemilio
transition is at 0%?

~~~
blatherard
If you click through, they explain what's going on.
[https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platfor...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platform/usage/css/transition/)

"Wait, transition is used only 0% of the time? That can't be right. This data
is for a CSS shorthand (eg: background) which is normally expanded to the
appropriate longhands by the browser's engine and placed into the CSS Object
Model. In some instances this can not be done, such as when a site uses custom
properties. This results in confusingly low numbers, but the data for the
shorthand is actually in its appropriate longhand. Click the link below to see
the data for all of the longhands that map to this shorthand."

